# Result of Dave's great work



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Dave (Jack-in-a-box) came to a sunny Edinburgh this week and weaved his magic on my car.
His work has convinced me to keep the 2.0 and forget the TTS for now. 
I am really delighted with the fruits of his labour.
If you are remotely in doubt about using J-I-T-B services, then call him now and get booked- you will NOT be disapointed

I was initially unsure that Silver would show up as well as darker colours, but I was wrong.

Thanks a million Dave....

I hope you agree, ?

MSC


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Looks great 



genie_v1 said:


> ...His work has convinced me to keep the 2.0 and forget the TTS for now...


A bit of TLC (usually by someone else's hand!) and it feels like you're getting a new car again.


----------



## keithsto (Jun 8, 2007)

Looks good  (and strangely familiar hehe)

How did you get the exhaust like that? Wet and dry paper?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

looks great [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Wierd Edinburgh was miserable while I was there until today :wink:


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

Strangely familiar to me also. :wink:

Like pic 8 (I think it's that one), have you got exhaust tips fitted or are they just very clean? If so, what have they been cleaned with?

He's done a great job, looks the biz!!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

ricka said:


> Strangely familiar to me also. :wink:
> 
> Like pic 8 (I think it's that one), have you got exhaust tips fitted or are they just very clean? If so, what have they been cleaned with?
> 
> He's done a great job, looks the biz!!


No, no tips fitted...simply cleaned with Virosol and loo brush inside; plastic pan scourer and Autosol on the outside - 5 mins max :wink:

Martin, thanks for the appreciative comments (coffee and donuts equally welcome!) 

Dave


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> No, no tips fitted...simply cleaned with Virosol and loo brush inside; plastic pan scourer and Autosol on the outside - 5 mins max :wink:
> Dave


Thank's Dave, tried Megs metal polish on mine - it's OK, you've definitely managed a better result there with Autosol. Recently got some of that too, will give it a go.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

That's an excellent job Dave's done.


----------



## The Rainman (Jun 1, 2008)

ABSOLUTELY STUNNING
How old is the car if you dont mind me asking (I know it looks like its just been driven out the showroom lol)?

Ali


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Thanks for comments guys.



> Jac-in-a-Box wrote:
> No, no tips fitted...simply cleaned with Virosol and loo brush inside; plastic pan scourer and Autosol on the outside - 5 mins max
> Dave
> 
> Thank's Dave, tried Megs metal polish on mine - it's OK, you've definitely managed a better result there with Autosol. Recently got some of that too, will give it a go.


Dave did get pipes shining like new. I regularly use fine wire-wool and an old bottle of Wonderwheels (never used on wheels!!!!!!). :idea:



> The Rainman Posted: 01 Jun 2008 20:45 Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Car has 23k and is Nov 2007 registered 



> wallsendmag Posted: 29 May 2008 18:41 Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Wierd Edinburgh was miserable while I was there until today


Dave did the job on Bank Holiday Monday, you must have missed the Edinburgh Summer 8)

Car was out in the rain at the weekend, but I washed it as advised by Dave, with Johnsons Baby Bath, and my new Maguires Mit. 
The paintwork is sooo smooth    . 
I am as excited as when I first drove it


----------

